# Opinions Please



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

First, let me say this is not Maltese, but deals with another breed. I think the person is a broker. What do you think?

There are two breeders. Both live in the midwest. One ships dogs to the other one. The second one then takes them home, grooms them and posts them for sale under her name. She does the money transactions, interviews, and shipping of the pups. The second breeder gets a fee from the sale and the balance is sent to the one who whelped and raised the pups. 

I tried to call our USDA office today, but they had already closed before I got the information. So, group, give me your opinion. Is this person who receives the dogs and sells them a broker? I think she is.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Faye, that would defintely fit my definition of a broker. Isn't that exactly what they do?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fits my definition of a broker, too!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It sounds like a broker and partner to me. Not all are USDA. I know of a few people who do this. And the one was told by AKC once that by doing the selling of the other person's dog, she was acting as her broker. JMO

'Tina


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yup. that's exactly how the operation ran with the woman we got buttercup from. i met someone a couple of weeks ago who told me that her part of TN was very, very well known for breeders of all breeds and the dogs are "brokered out" by a select few in the town








poor buttercup beginnings









ann marie and the "but look at me NOW! i'm FABULOUS!" buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I talked to a breeder in Houston who breeds maltese and then has a woman
in Louisiana sell them for her. She does the big talking, takes her cut and 
the rest goes to the breeder. She calls her an "agent". Spell it anyway you
want..it's a broker.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I had been in touch with a person that has some Maltese for sale, that was posted about on SM.

After several e-mails back and forth, I found out that, that person was NOT the breeder of the puppy I was asking about. Ok then, so I asked about the breeder and the puppies pedigree. This person agreed to get in touch with the puppie's breeder and find out what she could for me. This is the reply I got back.

Am I wrong for thinking, OH MY GOSH WHAT IS GOING ON HERE? By the way these people are in Lousiana too I think.

Names blanked out to protect the "innocent"?









*"Melanie, here is the reply from ________! if this is a problem with you about ______'s pedigree, I understand, no problem. I want you to be happy and pleased with her. I'm asking a good price for her and I do realize that! Maybe you can find one that is small and has champion backgrounds! There are some around for this price. For this kind of money get what you want for sure! ______

* _-------Original Message-------_ _*Date:*_ 10/24/2006 9:03:01 PM _*To:*_ <a href="http://us.f369.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Compose?To=________________" target="_blank">'_____________'
</a> Sorry, __________


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Does this 2nd person EVER breed dogs, or is she purely grooming, caring for, and selling for person #1? If person #2 only does the brokerage work then I figure she's a broker. I can understand some circumstances where partners might work together to place puppies but I would assume that both were breeding and both were placing.......


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds like a broker to me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Does this 2nd person EVER breed dogs, or is she purely grooming, caring for, and selling for person #1? If person #2 only does the brokerage work then I figure she's a broker. I can understand some circumstances where partners might work together to place puppies but I would assume that both were breeding and both were placing.......[/B]



Some brokers never lay eyes on the pups. They simply act as the "salesman".
They are usually very well versed in what "should be said" and will be very
personable to the prospective client. Some brokers breed but it may not
be the breed you are looking for. They often will use only a cell phone and
change numbers often, or block numbers after a sale.


----------

